

If Nobody Knows About Your Product, You Are Dead by Default - npguy
http://statspotting.com/if-nobody-knows-about-your-product-you-are-dead-by-default/

======
sanketsaurav
This is absolutely true. As a person who loves building stuff, it's pretty
easy to remain into a state of denial that you're not spreading the word out
if you're busy building the next great feature or revamping your UI yet again.
From my own experience, this comes almost naturally to hardcore product guys.
In your early days, I believe it is critical to have one co-founder who is
solely focused on selling - when you are busy building.

------
M8
At least you don't need to be profitable.

